# WHP first time Work permit



## gomez (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey everyone

I just received my Letter of introduction and so so excited to finally be looking for flight tickets! 
I have one query though. They say that you will be given the permit for the duration of your health insurance and I can only find insurance covering 1 year. What can I do to increase my chances of getting a 2 year permit upon first entry?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gomez said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I just received my Letter of introduction and so so excited to finally be looking for flight tickets!
> I have one query though. They say that you will be given the permit for the duration of your health insurance and I can only find insurance covering 1 year. What can I do to increase my chances of getting a 2 year permit upon first entry?
> ...


I don't think your chances are very good.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The CIC WHV site used to say you needed to have 24 months worth of insurance of proof or funds to purchase additional insurance. The later seems to have been removed, it appears you now require the full 24 months and if you are asked to present it, and don't have it, your visa will be limited to the term of your insurance. I'd keep calling/looking around. I know other Australians on here have been able to find 24 month coverage, so, it's out there. If no Australian provider can help, try these people (my brother in law used them):
https://www.travelinsurance.ca/


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

hi gomez, congrats for the visa mate and welcome to canada.
I have moved to edmonton like a month ago from melbourne on work permit. personal experience i only had one year insurance and the way it was a year is, i had a nab gold credit card which had free 6 month travel insurance so i called them and they sent me a letter with start and end date of insurance and than i got six month of insurance online via virgin insurance which was cheapest from my research. so basically that covered me for a year. At the customs here apart from normal questions,they asked me was whether i had insurance and not how long and dint ask me to show them copy and she issued two year permit. one of the reasons might be here in alberta even on work permit they give u basic health insurance for free not sure about other states though. whereabouts will you be here in canada. hope this helps.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I noticed that as well went i looked on the CIC website, i had changed...ive rang everywhere am am still yet to find an insurance company that will cover for the full 24mths, all are 12mth blocks.

We will just purchase 2x12mth blocks and see how we go...we have cover for the full 24mths so surely this is sufficent, + $5-7k each as well. That enough wouldnt you think ?


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

From what I've been reading around much of it is really dependent on who you get at the POE. Seems a lot of people get by with just 12 months insurance with proof of funds above the minimum and are issued a 2 year visa.

As others have said it is pretty much impossible to get a 24 month continuous plan for health insurance. Nearly all insurance providers offer 12 month blocks with the option to extend the plan towards the end of the first 12 months.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

How much is everyone taking for proof of funds because on the paperwork it only requires to have proof of funds of $2.5k and thats it.

To pay for accommodation and living expenses, how does $2.5k cover that...im surprised they only require a small amount and in actually fact why so little if anyone knows ?


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

I will be taking 15k - 20k but I'm not moving until later in the year. I will be moving in with my girlfriend who is a Canadian citizen.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

i carried about 7k. same as liekr i moved in with gf who is canadian citizen. They only ask you how much you have but dint ask for proof.


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey viktriescanada, I will be moving to Edmonton as well I was wondering did you have to complete a medical exam at all or did they ask you about one? 

Since I'm planning to stay longer than 6 months on my application it told me i needed one and that CIC would contact me with further details but they just approved my IEC application and mentioned nothing in regards of a medical.

Just wondering if they asked you at all about one at the POE.

Cheers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

GRETZKY427 said:


> How much is everyone taking for proof of funds because on the paperwork it only requires to have proof of funds of $2.5k and thats it.
> 
> To pay for accommodation and living expenses, how does $2.5k cover that...im surprised they only require a small amount and in actually fact why so little if anyone knows ?


It's called a WORKING Holiday Visa. $2.5k is the minimum. You can bring as much as you like.


----------



## ashkum (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi
I applied for a work permit in London office. Had medicals done on the 7th May and still awaiting any response from the Visa office.
Does anybody know how long does it take after the medical ex to get the letter from Canadian Embassy?? any recent experiences from London will be helpful.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is anyone opening up a bank account prior to landing in Canada, i know HSBC has branches both in Australia and Canada so was looking at just opening up an account in Australia so i don't have to worry about anything when i get over to Toronto.

Do we have to show previous month bank statements, can we just carry $5k cash on us each...how does this all work.

Our only dilemma is sorting out accommodation now...trying to find an apartment to rent.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

thats great mate... no they dint ask me for any medical at poe. I think you are better of calling cic in sydney. Have you booked your flight yet. Wht will your first poe in canada be?. Also another thing make sure you get date of issue of ur drivers licence somewhere on paper from vicroads or whicever state you are in, coz if you plan to take alberta licence they will need date of issue of oz licence. My victorian licence doesn't have it and nor the driving history report.

Cheers,
vik


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

gretzky its easy to open up account here. i wouldnt open an account from there also bank accounts work bit differently here than wht we r used to here. yeah you can carry 5k and deposit here no dramas at all.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

Also another reason you wouldnt want to bring more money here is interest rate on savings are quite low. You could open ubank or ing direct saver account there and leave it there which has way better interest rate. Another thing you could do is get 28 degrees mastercard and preload money there is no foreign transaction fee and the exchange rates go by xe.com thats wht i think. Economy is quite good here at the moment so one can get a job in approx 1mth.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Slightly off topic and perhaps a little too picky:

Canada is divided up into _provinces_ (one of which is Alberta, in which Edmonton is the capital city)... Australia and the United States call their territorial divisions _states_. 

Being a foreigner, you will probably be able to get away with calling them states, but once you've been here a while people will look at you funny if you continue to do so (we tend to be a little peculiar about being likened to the United States in any way, regardless of how abstract/non existent the reference might be... kind of like how Aussies and Kiwis don't like to be confused with each other).

Anyway, I hope you have a pleasant stay in my country! Edmonton's a great city... be sure to check out Klondike Days next Spring perhaps even the Stampede down in Calgary as well (big rivalry between those two cities). If you can manage it, Whistler/Blackcomb Resort in Whistler, BC (1.5-2 hours north of Vancouver) has some fantabulous skiing in the winter.


----------

